

Your high IQ will kill your startup - RBerenguel
http://maxkle.in/your-high-iq-will-kill-your-startup/


======
mquander
That's quite a flamebait title for something that is just reiterating the
classic "hard work counts" theme.

~~~
noodle
i'd point out that this is pretty common for his posts.

~~~
zackattack
I agree, but look at how many comments on the post. Perhaps there are some
parallels to selling to customers, what matters not is what you have, what
matters is how you color it?

~~~
shadowfox
Until the buyers catch on

------
JangoSteve
Your high traffic will kill your site.

------
DeusExMachina
It was already discussed in the past:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1166638>

~~~
RBerenguel
I wasn't aware of it... HN should give a hint of resubmitted content as Reddit
does :/

~~~
mquander
I do this before I post:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinat...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+your+high+iq)

~~~
DeusExMachina
I look for the direct link, in case the title was changed:

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombin...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+http%3A%2F%2Fblog.cubeofm.com%2Fyour-
high-iq-will-kill-your-
startup&btnG=Search&cts=1279789217604&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)

------
maushu
It seems it also kills blog posts.

------
bdickason
Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NHOzY_o...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NHOzY_oylEwJ:maxkle.in/your-
high-iq-will-kill-your-startup/+http://maxkle.in/your-high-iq-will-kill-your-
startup/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
joegaudet
This was already posted, debated. It was part of a two week session of people
posting about how being smart was a detriment to one's ability to be
successful.... I suspect there are many smart / successful people who do not
agree.

------
lleger
The title of this article is absolutely irrelevant to the actual arguments
presented therein. He never argues that a high IQ will kill your startup. He
only argues that not working and avoiding problems could lead to the
destruction of your startup. Which, of course, is patently obvious, even to
someone who isn't intelligent at all.

A high IQ won't ever kill your startup; being a highly intelligent person can
only help you. Don't be so sensational with your titles.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
2010/07/21 15:02 Zulu time:

    
    
      Error establishing a database connection

~~~
jasonkester
Same here, half an hour later.

Your cheap server will kill your startup?

------
pinksoda
Page not found. Deleted already?

------
jister
one should be smart not intelligent.

------
antidaily
So will too many fap breaks or a bad meth habit.

